# Bush ID help?



## coolbrze (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks similar to Spirea but I don't think it is. H/Os say leaves stay on all year, just turn darker in the winter. Has root runners that go way out, under the front walkway, & pop up growing another plant on the other side. Builder put them in, so it can't be too expensive/rare


----------



## Zale (Apr 28, 2012)

Clethra


----------

